
RealVNC demos BIOS-based server at IDF 2011 - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/19/realvnc-demos-bios-based-server-at-idf-2011-video/
======
dramaticus3
VNC client in the BIOS would make more sense

~~~
ollybee
I thought hat at first and then I watched the video and fully understood. A
client in the BIOS would be fun but this solves real problems.

